# American Flyer 652



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Well... In my excitement I failed to notice the true extent of damage of this 652. I may be able to fabricate the broken plastic piece but it will have to be painted and, of course, never be original. But that is OK with me. My question is: What is the part number of the screw in lamp bulbs for this unit? I looked in my Greenberg's AF Factory manual but it is not listed. Your help will be greatly appreciated!

Looking back, I should have studied the offer better. The seller had everything there but I just didn't take the time to think.:laugh: In the end I am happy as I have cleaned it up and installed new couplers. Outside of the body damage, only the light don't work. And it has cleaned up nicely with CRC.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That would be a job for the Epoxy Man (aka the T Man).

He would mold up a piece in minutes. :thumbsup:

I bet your jaw dropped when you unpacked it?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

All passenger cars use a 444/ 18 volt clear bulb. PortLines carries them under bulbs, his # is 268 or PA10065, and I'm sure Jeff at the train tender does also.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cramden said:


> You got me confused Fred when I read your post, I don't know of a 682. Its a 652. All passenger cars use a 444/ 18 volt clear bulb. PortLines carries them under bulbs, his # is 268 or PA10065, and I'm sure Jeff at the train tender does also.



Yes it says 652, must be a typo error.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> You got me confused Fred when I read your post, I don't know of a 682. Its a 652. All passenger cars use a 444/ 18 volt clear bulb. PortLines carries them under bulbs, his # is 268 or PA10065, and I'm sure Jeff at the train tender does also.


Sorry, you are correct. My old brain does not function well at times. I even looked at thee lettering and still made that mistake.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Sorry, you are correct. My old brain does not function well at times. I even looked at thee lettering and still made that mistake.
> However, the question still what is the part number of the bulb?.



Cradem answered?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Cradem answered?


I edited the question out of the original post. Thanks!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I don't have any but I love those heavy weights. Nice car. It sure do have a crunch.
Good luck with patching it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow!..Did you put knuckle couplers on it??


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyernut said:


> Wow!..Did you put knuckle couplers on it??


Yes, that is the easy part. Next, I will try to build up the broken corner with clay and epoxy. hwell: We will see...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, this is how I would approach your repair. In real life, cars get crunched corners,
They are not scrapped but repaired. The repairs will be visible. Your repair will be visible.
I am pretty sure of that. Know it and do not get discouraged. Do the best you can do and
run that sucker.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, this is how I would approach your repair. In real life, cars get crunched corners,
> They are not scrapped but repaired. The repairs will be visible. Your repair will be visible.
> I am pretty sure of that. Know it and do not get discouraged. Do the best you can do and
> run that sucker.


Of course my friend!


----------

